# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με USB Token?

## middle_EAST_WEST

Αυτόν τον καιρό (και γενικά τέτοιο καιρό) μου μπαίνουν "παράξενες" ιδέες (οι παλιοί το γνωρίζετε καλά  ::  )

Ψάχνω να βρω τρόπο να κάνω ένα usb flashaki των 5 euro ως "κλειδί" για να μπορώ να ταυτοποιούμαι από τα συστήματα μου.  ::  

Ο γουγλής μου δίνει λίγα. Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει ασχοληθεί στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του και θέλει να μοιράσει την γνώση του?

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

work in progress...
Το έχω δει αλλά το φοβάμαι. Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω αποτελέσματα
 ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

"mamaei"

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-17571.html

Επιτέλους δεν θα ξανασχοληθώ με κωδικούς πρόσβασης!!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

μήπως, λέω μήπως άνοιξαμε το κουτί της Πανδόρας?

----------

